# Indian River



## Shellback2 (Jan 7, 2006)

Looking at a place near Sebastian on South Indian River Dr. to spend a couple of weeks in Feb. Any suggestions as what may be found there in the way of fish?? Do pomps run this area or are they strictly a surf fish??


----------



## Shellback2 (Jan 7, 2006)

Do pomps run the Indian River area or are they strictly a surf fish??


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Yes, at times the Pompano will move in and out of the river. Several weeks ago they were catching them in the inlet on small jigs.


----------



## razertoo (Jan 18, 2014)

Why not just drive 5 mins and fish the beaches where the pomps (and some big flounder) will be ??


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

just as many pomps will be caught in the Indian River as will on the beaches...Feb is PRIME TIME


----------

